# Anyone use this pneumatic scraper?



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

I demo a lot of floor and came across this pneumatic scraper online. Harbor Freight sells it for about $130, which worries me. Anyone have one or have used one? Are they worth a [email protected]?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I got one. I used it on one job & it done good. It's an air hog though.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I have it... it's done two floors so far (1200 sf)...

Works as well as any I've rented in the past. It's heavy an kinda loud and of course, an air hog as they all are.:thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

We rented one once and it worked ok, but tiles flying all over. The guy at the rental place called it an air powered pogo stick.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I use laborers with hammers.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

Were you guys removing glued or mudded tiles? If mudded, how well does it remove the thinset? Will I need to go over the substrate with a cup grinder or will this tool do the job? At 10cfm/90psi I figured I better budget a new compressor as mine will melt pretty quickly!


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

I saw on the side of the box it said it was for glue down flooring....


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

You need a gas compressor to run that properly.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I used it for vct and for glue after pulling up carpet (both on concrete)

It would probably pop regular tile pretty well...depends on your substrate.

What are you going back with?


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I use laborers with hammers.


So do I. When I said "I demo a lot..." I meant my company. I still want us to be as efficient as possible. $130 is really cheap (as long as the tool lasts for thousands of sf of work). 

TQ- _I'm_ not going back with anything. We do commercial tenant strip out demolitions.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

ESSaustin said:


> Were you guys removing glued or mudded tiles? If mudded, how well does it remove the thinset? Will I need to go over the substrate with a cup grinder or will this tool do the job? At 10cfm/90psi I figured I better budget a new compressor as mine will melt pretty quickly!


I took up tile laid on plywood. It done alright in getting it smooth enough that I could lay hardwood back on top of it. Done pretty good at breaking the tiles, but I used it as a regular scraper quite a bit. The weight helped, a lot better than a regular floor scraper would.

One thing I just remembered. The chisel part is extremely brittle. Snapped off when my wife stepped on it. Luckily for me, I had a friend that runs the local rental yard & he had a used head from one of the good ones they used to rent, but sold.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

I use mine on mud too. Works great for me. I keep a couple extra blades around although I've never had one break.

If you're not desperate, wait for a coupon. They frequently go to $99, and every once in awhile for $79.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

a few weeks back at the contractors desk they had a display of scrapers that go into your recip saw.... dont know how that would work.. no advantage height wise you still gotta get down on your hands and knees to use it


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> a few weeks back at the contractors desk they had a display of scrapers that go into your recip saw.... dont know how that would work.. no advantage height wise you still gotta get down on your hands and knees to use it


Those are actually alright in tighter spaces. Haven't seen yet though if those might shorten the life span of the recip saw.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

wouldnt suprise me one bit.. if you get too close to a corner or go at it withthe wrong angle the scraper will hit too hard and it could damage the saw


----------

